# Hairy Caterpillars in Cricket tubs



## Mosha (Mar 6, 2009)

Ive noticed these hairy black caterpillars/maggots in the cricket tubs and wondered if babies bearded dragons can eat these aswell? I darent feed them yet without advice incase they can injur their insides.


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

i see them also ...

not sure what they are tho: victory:


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

In general hairy caterpillars have some form of toxicity to them, some are false hairy ones though


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

they're dermestid beetle larvae and can be a pest with regards to crickets


----------



## Mosha (Mar 6, 2009)

*...*



SleepyD said:


> they're dermestid beetle larvae and can be a pest with regards to crickets


Thanks for that,
Theyre are a pest to me aswell, picking them out is a nightmare :devil:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

if consumed they can cause parasites as i found out about a year ago.


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

Barney_M said:


> if consumed they can cause parasites as i found out about a year ago.


 
dont have much luck with any of your pets do you!! ever thought of keeping stuffed ones?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

They are in the cricket tubs to eat the dead crickets, skins and poop, they are cleaners basically.

I have never fed them to any reptiles and wouldn't recommend it - primarily cos they can't possibly be nutritious and you have no idea what parasites they might be carrying.


----------



## Mosha (Mar 6, 2009)

*one last thing*

Are small black crickets any different to the small light brown crickets, I got a box tday but there was no staff around to ask.
Theyre for 5/6 week old baby beardies


----------



## Charlie1985 (Apr 24, 2009)

Black crickets are much hardier to temp change than brown ones but also more vicious! i always use browns as the black ones like to bite your lizard while they sleep at night where as the brown ones would probably all so like to but are far too weak to cause any damage. its always a good idea to take out any uneaten crickets at night as they are nocturnal, but i have a chameleon and there is no way i could catch them all in the enclosures they need lol with regards to nutrition unless fed up on bug grub or sliced up fruit and veg they are as equally useless lol


----------



## invmatt (Dec 20, 2008)

Brown crickets are a nightmare for jumping and seem to be a lot more active. Blacks are slower and easier to catch if they manage to escape (they also seem to have more meat on them too)


----------



## Mosha (Mar 6, 2009)

*....*

:gasp: Im worried about putting the black crickets in now. 
On an evening, the beardies dont get their food as quick or eat as much as on a morning n afternoon, so im worried if I put some in about now they mite be hard to catch before lights out and hurt my beardies 
I suppose I could put a few in but means ill have to empty out the rocks etc in the viv later to check none have been left.


----------



## sharpie004 (Mar 25, 2014)

*biting crix*

I've always found if you leave a bit of salad in the viv of a night the crix will prefer to eat that than your lizard


----------



## Cbmwilletts (Jan 21, 2014)

Mosha said:


> :gasp: Im worried about putting the black crickets in now.
> On an evening, the beardies dont get their food as quick or eat as much as on a morning n afternoon, so im worried if I put some in about now they mite be hard to catch before lights out and hurt my beardies
> I suppose I could put a few in but means ill have to empty out the rocks etc in the viv later to check none have been left.


I just put my beardie in a large plastic tub and put the crickets in there. It makes it easier for him to catch them and easy to put any uneaten crickets back. Also stops the breeding in your vivs


----------

